# Easton Navigator arrows...how are they?



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

what are your experience with these arrows?
are they good for FITA?
thanks guys.
Greg


----------



## engtee (Oct 2, 2003)

I use the Navigators for practice. They are probably the best arrow for the money. They do not recover out of the bow as quickly as ACEs and X10s, and might give some shooters a problem at 90m, due to weight, but are a good arrow. Too bad Easton seems to have discontinued them.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Great arrows. Not as good as ACE's for recurvers, but darn good. And maybe even better for compounders. I used Nav's for a while before I finally got some ACE's. Shot some darn good scores at 70 meters with them, and one of my highest indoor NFAA scores too.

John.


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

engtee said:


> I use the Navigators for practice. They are probably the best arrow for the money. They do not recover out of the bow as quickly as ACEs and X10s, and might give some shooters a problem at 90m, due to weight, but are a good arrow. Too bad Easton seems to have discontinued them.


They changed some specs I think they are calling them A/C Gold or something like that. I shoot them outdoor, indoor. They get it done for me. d


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

thanks for the great responses!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

They are especially good for kids using lower weight bows because the low spined navigators (like ACC's at really light weights) are not any heavier than the more expensive stuff. I think the quality is as good as the top of the line stuff in terms of quality control and care in construction. they aren't tapered and that saves some cost


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

I shot navigators for years out of compounds and last 2 years with ACE's. Besides price, I did not see too much of a difference in flight (they both flew great) but with Nav's (of the new A/C/G's) if one gets hit I will not feel too bad about losing one compared to the ACE.

Just my 2 cents.....hope it helps.

Denise


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

what type of vane/feather would you suggest for these arrows?
would four blazer vanes be good?
and how easy are these arrows to bend?
will they take a hit on the back without bending?
thanks guys,
G


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

G - 

I use 1.75" Vanetec vanes - 3 vanes on the shaft. I never really had a problem with them bending. They are a bit more durable when getting smacked in a target full of arrows but obviously it is not "robin hood" proof. For the buck they are a great arrow.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Blazers are probably too big. Try a 2" or 1.75" Flex Fletch or AAE Plastifletch Max vane ( what I use ).

John.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

My fiancee shoots navs for outdoor target, and they are flying better than she can shoot them


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

thanks guys i really appreciate the help.
keep them coming...


----------



## engtee (Oct 2, 2003)

I use the Navs on recurves, so I want the highest FOC I can get, therefore, I use SpinWings. I have, however, used Plastifletch Max 2" shield cut. If you are using a compound bow, I would suggest them.


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

I've only shot compound with my navigators ... but I've reciped them with a high FOC for longer distance target and shoot lower poundage.

I'm a 2" feather kind of person, three straight fletched with an offset.

If they're not hitting the center of the target ... it's me. Start dropping fast past 50m or so ... 

For my pocketbook ... I love them.


----------



## CJSdrftFLAT (Dec 5, 2007)

they are pretty much on par with protours until 90m where the protours shine. It's not a huge difference, but its barely noticeable.


----------



## Big.Dave (Dec 13, 2009)

I shoot Navigators because they were cheaper than ACE's and take pin nocks which helps keep the attrition rate down on my arrows I will at some stage move to ACE's but that is all down to money. 
The replacement for Nav's is the ACG which looking at the info on them will have tighter weight tolerances, it's interesting that Easton is focusing on weight.


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

one more question;
can I do the flex test on these with out bending them?
I do not do it really but enough.
I was just wondering with the arrow being half Aluminuam...
Thanks.
-G


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

The G said:


> one more question;
> can I do the flex test on these with out bending them?
> I do not do it really but enough.
> I was just wondering with the arrow being half Aluminuam...
> ...


If I'm not mistaken, you're asking if you can check them for cracks like carbon arrows require? You can, but not needed as you would think, nor will a crack show up like a carbon - you won't feel the cracking. Visual inspection is normally sufficient.


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

how easy are these to brake?


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

The G said:


> how easy are these to brake?


Not much different than aluminum arrows, except you can peel the outside carbon off or splinter it, bit it's on there prety tight.


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

Huntmaster said:


> Not much different than aluminum arrows, except you can peel the outside carbon off or splinter it, bit it's on there prety tight.


so why do they put the carbon around the arrow?
do a lot of pro's use the half carbon and half aluminum? 
just trying to understand more about these arrows.
thanks guys,
G


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

The G said:


> so why do they put the carbon around the arrow?
> do a lot of pro's use the half carbon and half aluminum?
> just trying to understand more about these arrows.
> thanks guys,
> G


I think that at least 90% of Easton target archers shoot X10s. Some of them shoot ACEs, and those are too alu./carbon. So, we can safely say that about 99% of Easton target shooters use alu./carbon arrows.

When I say target I'm not considering 3D as target archery.


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

ok thanks everybody.
I got my awnsers.
G


----------



## Trentsheath (Apr 12, 2012)

I shoot powerflights for target, BTW do they still produce these arrows?


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

Trentsheath said:


> I shoot powerflights for target, BTW do they still produce these arrows?


Yeah powerflights are still around. They're an OK lower end/hunting arrow, but comparing them to anything like an ACG/ACE/X10 is a very unfair comparison, the powerflights will be made to look very average (which they're meant to be). Navigators aren't made any more (replaced by ACG) but a few shops have them on clearance (Alt SS in the UK. And archery shop in australia has a doz 770's for $70). The specific components aren't made any more but some take ACE components and the rest will fit ACG parts.


----------



## McCumber12 (Jun 22, 2012)

well 

Thanks for your post.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Powerflights are really a hunting arrow


----------



## DIV (Apr 12, 2012)

Ok, so just to be clear.
The Navigators have been re-named to ACG's? And it looks like many of the ACG'S shafts take ACE components?


----------



## hwjchan (Oct 24, 2011)

From what I understand, ACGs are Navs with better tolerances. And ACGs at certain spines will take ACE components.


----------

